# Wunsch: Alle Chars eines Accounts auflisten



## Thalion (10. Februar 2006)

Hallo.

Wäre es eigentlich möglich, eine spezielle Seite einzurichten, auf der alle Chars eines Accounts gelistet sind?
Das ganze könnte man natürlich nicht unter dem Accountnamen veröffentlichen (Schutz vor Hackern).

Ich stelle mir das so vor: Man sucht nach einem Charnamen und auf der Charakterseite wird unten angefügt:
"Andere Charaktere dieses Spielers:
- XXXXX
- YYYYY
- ZZZZZ"

Ganz witzig wäre auch eine "Sammelvisitenkarte". Also z.B. 4 Chars auf einer Karte.


----------



## Crowley (10. Februar 2006)

Leider ist das nicht möglich, da der Account-Name nicht übertragen wird. Daran wird sich auch nichts ändern, da wir die Privatsphäre unserer Nutzer soweit wie möglich respektieren wollen. Außerdem möchte vielleicht nicht jeder alle seine Twinks preisgeben.

Allerdings könnte man über eine schmale Version der Visitenkarten nachdenken, damit man mehr Twinks in die Signatur packen kann.


----------



## Thalion (11. Februar 2006)

Das mit dem Account-Namen war mir klar.

Man könnte doch (so wie die Häkchen zum Auswählen, ob das Profil veröffentlicht werden soll) ebenfalls Häkchen setzen, wenn die Chars "verknüpft" werden sollen.

Ein DB-Feld mehr, in dem stehen dann die verlinkten Chars.

Z.B: 
Char: 54291
Twinks: 4488;4490
Und bei den Anderen genauso:
Char: 4490
Twinks: 4488;54291

Allerdings habt ihr die Nummern im Uploader wohl nicht zur Hand. Müsste also in dem Skript noch was dazugebastelt werden.

EDIT: 
BTW: Ich hab auch die Probleme mit der Bankanzeige, bei allen Chars ist die Option aktiv, bei keinem werden die Bankdaten angezeigt.
Anzeigeoptionen stehen auf "Komplett", Haken bei Account und allen Chars gesetzt.


----------

